# I have some Questions about Studying at Singapore & Iam from Egypt.



## Mario Hani Mounes Youssef (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello ,
I would like to ask about how will it cost to rent HDB room? (Starting Price)
My english is good and i want to ask about salaries if i got any job (starting Salary)
and what about Transportation? 
Food?
the whole lifestyle? Thanks so much


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I think you can read up .. 

the same question gets asked.

Rooms can be from 400 $ a month to 1,200 $ a month, or more .. depending upon what you want ... .. 

Look up easyroommate .. for a start .. 

Starting salaries, look up MOM.GOV.SG for the revised minimum salaries, for the various passes .. 

See which one you can qualify for ..


----------



## Mario Hani Mounes Youssef (Sep 5, 2011)

what is the meaning of F&B ??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mario Hani Mounes Youssef said:


> what is the meaning of F&B ??


Food and Beverage. Food and Drink??

Jo xxx


----------



## Mario Hani Mounes Youssef (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ISC_AUSTRALIA (Oct 2, 2011)

HDB - nowadays is expensive, no sharing costs you about SGD 700 - 900/month, sharing will be cheaper of cos
Condo - 1.5 times more expensive


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

Food wise Singapore is pretty diversified, anywhere you go you will see hawker centres that consist of dozens of stalls selling different types of food. Cost wise $600 is about enough for a month of dineout.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I would increase food allowance to more than 600, as, if the OP is not able to live on local food, a fair and square meal can cost 6 $ upwards, about 20$ or more a day = make it 900 $ for a comfortable number


----------

